# Parker working on his jumper



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=BF220E08-FAF9-496F-B7CF-8FAB5A51A02C



> Parker Working On His Shot
> LAST UPDATE: 8/24/2005 12:50:58 PM
> Posted By: Kori Ellis
> This story is available on your cell phone at mobile.woai.com.
> ...



I know we've heard this same story every offseason, but he's working with a new guy who has a good background. As Spurs fans, we can only pray that this will pay off, because if Parker can knock down jumpers consistently, no one can beat us even if Finley goes to Miami.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Parker will be lethal if he can knock down shots consistently because he is already good at penetrating.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Parker will be lethal if he can knock down shots consistently because he is already good at penetrating.


He's not good at penetrating, he excels at it !


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

oh dear god his jumper get's better beware.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

And his free throw percentage. I feel that is a Spur weakness.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This calls for another banana dance!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> This calls for another banana dance!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


you said it, wow if parker became even a decent jump shooter this team could repeat


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I would love for him to have a halfway decent jumpshot, but I'm not going to believe it until I see it. He supposedly works on his jumpshot every summer, and every summer it supposedly gets alot better. I believed it before, but I won't believe it until I see it this time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Fine then don't join in on the dance. We don't want you to anyways!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> I would love for him to have a halfway decent jumpshot, but I'm not going to believe it until I see it. He supposedly works on his jumpshot every summer, and every summer it supposedly gets alot better. I believed it before, but I won't believe it until I see it this time.



Yep, bottom line. The good thing though is that he's working on his mechanics....I don't think I've heard stuff in the past about Parker working on the mechanics of his jumper, so that offers some hope.


Here's a scenario guys: Let's say Parker improves his jumper to where he can consistently knock it down. We're not talking about the Ray Allen kind of "knocking it down", more like the Stephon Marbury kind of "knocking it down." Anyway, what kind of effect do you think this will have on his game? Do you think he'd rely on his jumper more and penetration less, or do you think he'd keep the same style except he would just knock down more of those jumpers he's given? I'm asking, because I'd be a little worried if he got too caught up in shooting jumpers. Make no mistake about it, Parker's best attributes are his quickness and his ability to finish at the rim, and I'm hoping that he doesn't get infatuated with a jumper.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think Parker will always be "penetrate first, shoot second" minded. Although, I'm worried that it may change his game in a different way. We all know how egotistical parker is. Could this encourage him to start hoggin the ball more?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I think Parker will always be "penetrate first, shoot second" minded. Although, I'm worried that it may change his game in a different way. We all know how egotistical parker is. Could this encourage him to start hoggin the ball more?



Hogging the ball more would be a tragic outcome, at least for the immediate future. Somewhere down the line Parker will be the leading scorer on the Spurs even with Duncan on the squad, but I'll give that 3-4 seasons from now.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I think Parker will always be "penetrate first, shoot second" minded. Although, I'm worried that it may change his game in a different way. We all know how egotistical parker is. Could this encourage him to start hoggin the ball more?


Not sure... if he knocks them down it could be 50/50 
That beeing said so far in his career you're completely right ezealen


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

parker jumper gettin better that would rock! he would be greater than he is now and also im really sure if this happends a repeat will occur :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Article in today's paper about Parker's jumper:


Buck Harvey: Time to heal? Parker's shot  




> Buck Harvey: Time to heal? Parker's shot
> Web Posted: 08/25/2005 12:00 AM CDT
> 
> 
> ...



In case you missed the bolded part, this article mentions that Ian Mahinmi has measured at 6'11, an inch above what he was thought to be. Off topic from the thread, but encouraging news.

All I can say is that this Chip Engelland fellow has a pretty good resume. I hope Parker ends up being his greatest accomplishment.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if he does develop his jumper i think it would really make getting to the lane easier. defenders wont be able to play so far off of him but because of his size i still see him driving a lot. it should really come in handy considering how well the spurs pass out of double teams. he should be able to do something if he is the open man.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> if he does develop his jumper i think it would really make getting to the lane easier. defenders wont be able to play so far off of him but because of his size i still see him driving a lot. it should really come in handy considering how well the spurs pass out of double teams. he should be able to do something if he is the open man.


I agree. I think that if he improves his jumper and proves it to the league, then it will make it easier to get into the lane and do what he does best. I think he'll always be a penetrator more than a shooter, but even if his jumper becomes respectable, it makes his game a lot better because of the effect it will have on the penetrating lanes and on defenses trying to double team.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I really hope Parker becomes respectable with his jump shot, both mid-range and from 3pt range. It might not only make him more versatile from the field, but might help him draw more fouls ALA Manu. Not that being able to shoot while possessing quickness automatically means you are good at drawing fouls -- but it could help Parker gain confidence as to when to shoot from the outside, pass, or drive. Which means his drives won't be forced as a result of trying to make something happen when it is not there out of pure fear of missing the jumper. 

In other words improving his jumper could result a domino effect that ultimately boosts his offensive efficiency. Something the team could use considering that Parker at least statistically was the second option last season (although in crunch time Manu was truly the second and sometimes first option).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You know, at the bare minimum, Parker needs to up his free throw percentage. Maybe he won't knock down three's at a high rate, maybe he won't knock down the mid-range jumpers, but the dude absolutely has to improve his free throw shooting. Above, Nikos talks about Parker gaining confidence, so I think if Parker can step up and shoot 75% from the line, he'll gain more confidence and will attack the rack harder.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

My thoughts about Tony Parker have been made known in this forum time and time again, so pardon me if I add a little negativity to this, admittedly, positive development.


I think bringing in Steve Kerr's shot coach is a tremendous step that TP is taking toward becoming the point guard that he should be, but no amount of tweaking the angle of his wrist will affect what Tony's problem really has been, almost ever since we drafted him, and that is what is going on between his ears.


Sure, his jumpshot could use some work and it is great that he is getting it, but what has consistently made him someone that frustrates me to no end is his uncanny ability to disappear in big spots. He can work on his jumpshot all he wants, but only when he deals with his mental toughness can he become the point guard that the Spurs need him to be.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm glad TP realizes he showed his limits in the past on a regulary basis and doesn't mind to re educate his jumper from the very start. 
Anyways as the thread gets more and more *interesting contributions* and considering I've said my part (notice that I'm usually a cheap poster i.e I'll write the strict minimum whenever I can) 

I found this interview of TP http:////tp9.net/en/itw.php?id=82 to be interesting as it gives more details about the process of "TP learning to shoot like a machine" ... sounds nice but wait and see these are high expectations

______________________________________________________________

Q: Tony, since Monday morning, you are working on your shoot with Chip Engelland, assistant coach with the Spurs. Can you introduce him to us ?

A: Chip is a coach that specializes in shooting. He worked with Grant Hill and Steve Kerr. The Spurs offered him this summer to leave Denver and took n the challenge. *We have started our work together at the end of July while I was on holidays in Los Angeles. Since Monday morning as I am on a break from the national team, I have pick up with his practices in Paris. Once the European championships are over, I will keep on working on this in San Antonio.*


Did Gregg Popovich wish for this training ?

A: Absolutely. Pop wanted me to move up a gear. To play like an All-Star, I have no choice but to improve my shooting. Chip has a lot of experience and I have great confidence in him. Grant Hill did not know how to shoot went he came out of college and you the result today. Thus, it is interesting to work with him.


He brings some adjustments of he is totally transforming your mechanics ?

A: He is attempting to change my technique in order for me to find regularity in my shoots. I have showed since my arrival in the NBA that I was capable of huge performances, but the following day, I could have an off day… I must shoot like a machine and in order to do so, *I must change a lot of little things such as finger placement.*


Talking about the feel, you must be lost ?

A: Yes, it is rather bizarre but I have accepted to take a step back in order to perform better in years to come. I am giving myself three years to become a good shooter. Pop has the same vision has mine. We both compare this change as the one Tiger Woods did on his swing. He too changed his technique to become more accurate.


Let’s talk about the national team and the preparation that resumes tomorrow.

A: We will jump on the midst of it all with friendly games against Spain Turkey and Russia. What is awaiting us is good competition and we will hence know more about our capacities. I do not know how Claude (Bergeaud) will manage the group. All I know is that he has asked me to play like I do with San Antonio. I must be aggressive and make my teammates better.


Four players were cut from the national team last weekend … (he interupts)

A: A selection is always difficult to make. There is a big competition with winners and the others. Cyril (Akpomedah), Yannick (Bokolo), Thomas (Dubiez) and Joseph (Gomis) did not play badly. They have been really good throughout the preparation stage but we must respect the coach’s choices. He is calling the shots, no one else.


What do you think of Mickaël Gelabale ?

A: He is player that I am discovering. Just like Schmitt, I had never had the opportunity to see them play. They are good players who are gaining a lot of of valuale experience by playing with us. Now, I am anxious to see them against tough teams has it is difficult to judge anyone against Belgium. Mickaël won the Spanish championship title with Real Madrid and he had a great year ; just has to confirm his potential during the friendly games next week.


Chip Engelland, assistant coach with San Antonio, talking about Tony Parker...

Quickness and speed make of Tony one of the fastest player in the NBA. He might ne the number one to penetrate. If he can shoot better on the outside, he will be mush better and will ease the Spurs’ game. This is what he is looking for in working like that. In succeeding, he will improve, become and All-Star and one of the best player in the league.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Great find DaBobZ. 


Like I said previously, it seems we always hear about Parker working on his jumper in the offseason, but I'm really encouraged this time around, mainly because of a thing like adjusting his shooting technique.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Question I'm asking myself which might sound basic is if you check his stats
they've droped drasticly in the past two years ( 3pts and FTs ).
Even if it's gonna be tough can he shoot worse than what he did last year?
Esp. in the playoffs? in the crunch ?

If you ask me whatever angle I see it there is no way he can shoot 178% from 3pt in the playoffs. Wasn't he like 50% after 6 games in 2004 from behind the arc? With the atrocious numbers TP compiled last year it can only improve.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> Question I'm asking myself which might sound basic is if you check his stats
> they've droped drasticly in the past two years ( 3pts and FTs ).
> Even if it's gonna be tough can he shoot worse than what he did last year?
> Esp. in the playoffs? in the crunch ?
> ...




I guess that is the good thing even if Parker wasn't too work with any shooting coaches: You can't imagine that he'd actually fair worse on his shooting percentages this upcoming season.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Now that NVE is on board, he better improve that jumper....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

True that Long John. If Parker battles with inconsistency again he could go from 36 MPG to around 33-34 MPG.


----------



## bench5 (Aug 30, 2005)

parker will be untouchable if he works on his jump. Now he can get more assits because Finley is there.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

bench5 said:


> parker will be untouchable if he works on his jump. Now he can get more assits because Finley is there.


Ahh, good point. Parker gets most of his assists off the drive and dish out to Bowen for 3's, so having Finley will give him a lot more opportunities for assists.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

bench5 said:


> parker will be untouchable if he works on his jump. Now he can get more assits because Finley is there.


 untouchable???

getting a jumper is not going to improve his court vision and overall decsion making. Truthfully, its his FT shooting that makes me shake my head...I dont even like him or the spurs.

but, with an improved jumper it will be impossible to keep him out the lane...and it may also boost his confidence. From a far, its seems that if he misses a couple he becomes a little "shy" with the trigger and causes him to dribble right into the D. If his J is improve it might improve his "balance"....knowing when to penetrate and ect.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, Parker is going to be on probably a shorter leash than ever now (especially playoff time). He's surrounded by great shooters (and a fellow named Tim Duncan), and now he has two capable guards backing him up. We all know his shooting needs improvement, but so does some of his decision making. When you have this much depth and talent on the team, the PG carries the responsibility of taking care of and distributing the ball, so hopefully Parker starts feeling more comfortable with that. He didn't look all that comfortable with that role in the playoffs.


----------

